
The Lowly Folding Chair, Reimagined with Algorithms - techpulse
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/lowly-folding-chair-reimagined-algorithms/?mbid=social_twitter?ref=techpulse.co
======
bobsil1
>when you let algorithms optimize the shape of the legs and back of a chair;
they start to resemble animal bones

Evolutionary algorithm evolves biomechanics…

------
MisterBastahrd
Last time I checked, even basic folding chairs have backrests.

~~~
pimlottc
I'm not even sure which side is the back.

------
dogma1138
These types of chairs are common in the Middle East and parts of Asia they are
usually called Syrian or fan folding chairs here is a 19th century example of
a 19th century one
[https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.1stdibs.com/amp/furniture...](https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.1stdibs.com/amp/furniture/seating/chairs/19th-
century-syrian-wood-inlaid-folding-chair/id-f_7118093/)

There is also another common design in which the chair unfolds to like a
bundle of crossed beams and you put a pillow in the middle to sit.

Not exactly sure what "algorithm" was needed to design the chair, I would
think by now Sweden would be familiar with middle eastern designs.

------
krallja
> lowly folding chair

> 27 cherry wood pieces

Yeah, okay.

~~~
radarsat1
To be fair, i couldn't help read this article with a picture in my mind of
repeating the design or something similar using a simple laser cutter and
acrylic. I bet it'd be cheap, easy, and look good. (If you like that kind of
design.. a bit 60's retrofuturish I guess.)

------
mikejmoffitt
I don't see a video of a person actually unfolding this thing, which looks
like a complicated process when your friend gravity insists on helping you
out.

------
anotheryou
It doesn't even fold into itself? Just goes flat?

I'm tempted to say a good carpenter could eyball this quite quickly.

------
kahrkunne
Looks really heavy. Also, no back rest. And no pillow, so hard on your butt.

Not a great design if you ask me.

~~~
fwefwwfe
Unless your ass is in the shape of a bunch of curved piano keys.

~~~
Cpoll
> It also had to be comfortable, so Ratti designed the seat shape around a 3-D
> scan of a human body.

If true, it shouldn't be too uncomfortable, no more so than a wooden chair.
The gap between the slats doesn't matter much (again, you can see a lot of
wooden patio furniture for examples).

